# H&R Ultra Slug Re-Stock Help



## LapeerCoBuckHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals,

New guy here, with a simple one for ya's.
Just got back from Williams with a brand new thumb-hole stock for my 12ga. Took the old one off and started to install the new rear stock and i quickly noticed that the "old bolt" will fit, but i cant tighten it because my socket will not fit into the counter sunk hole in the new stock. Can one of look at our's and let me know if its a "star head bolt", as opposed to a "socket head" bolt, witch mine has holding the stock to reciever. And if you've had it appart, could you give me a possible length, cuz i need to pick one up very quickly.. as in tonight...

C.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I would guess its the same bolt. WHy not use the old stock to hunt tomorrow and then figure it out? The deer won't know the difference. I promise.


----------



## LapeerCoBuckHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

hah, already put it back together... i thought the same thing after posting... thanks...:lol:

Yuk, apparently i need to become a supporting member, i dont like the adds..


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

LapeerCoBuckHunter said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> New guy here, with a simple one for ya's.
> Just got back from Williams with a brand new thumb-hole stock for my 12ga. Took the old one off and started to install the new rear stock and i quickly noticed that the "old bolt" will fit, but i cant tighten it because my socket will not fit into the counter sunk hole in the new stock. Can one of look at our's and let me know if its a "star head bolt", as opposed to a "socket head" bolt, witch mine has holding the stock to reciever. And if you've had it appart, could you give me a possible length, cuz i need to pick one up very quickly.. as in tonight...
> ...


I went through this a few years back, albeit not the night before the opener. I tried the thumbhole stock and could not find the proper bolt. It takes a button head cap screw that you WILL NOT FIND in any hardware store or bolt company in Michigan. I had a guy in Washington state mail me some that he was able to locate. You can find a socket head cap screw that is too small in diameter at the head that it will not allow you to tighten down the stock properly without splitting. 

To be honest, the thumhole stock made my Ultra Slug Hunter shoot like crap, all over the place. I put the old one back on and I was right back to shooting bullseyes. In order for the Thumbhole to be solid enough for consistant accuracy, it needs to be bedded to the receiver or it will rock back and forth. 

What you are looking for is a 2 inch long 3/8-24 Button Head Socket Cap Screw.

You will probably have to order one, unless your hardware store stocks everything. I even tried ALL the Big Box Stores with no luck. Maybe Fastenall?

Here is a couple places that have them.

http://www.palmerbolt.com/catalog.asp?prodid=617866&showprevnext=1

http://www.boltdepot.com/product.aspx?cc=13&cs=72&cm=25&cd=1229


----------



## LapeerCoBuckHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

BUSTA'YOTA,
hey man, thanks a bunch, i had a feeling i wasnt the only one out there. looks like i dont get to use it this week, but i'll get it taken care of saturday. I work at a machine shop and we get alot of stuff threw McMastercarr.com hopefully they have something for me. if not i will definatally look into your links. If not, ill make something, I put the old stock back on for this week, witch isnt a biggie, but i payed a hundred bucks for it and wanted to use it. currently got about 475 wrapped up in a 350 dollar gun... looks like ill have this one till the day i die. anyway, did you ever get yer's figured out? are you currently using the thumb stock?
P.S. to bad Remmington couldn't include one with the stock... i mean it was a hundred friggin dollars...

thanks again, and good luck in the morni'n
C.


----------

